# best tip size for spraying ceilings



## room2roof (Feb 1, 2011)

GPI said:


> I guess only the guy spraying needs a mask. :whistling


Yeah I guess the other guys in the Room wont inhale "second hand latex paint" :laughing:

#1 Charlotte Painters - R2R


----------

